
Artificial intelligence is a dangerous term. Here's why we need to stop using it - countermeasure
https://redandblack.io/blog/2020/artificial-intelligence-dangerous-term/
======
countermeasure
I'm worried about how humans will treat non-biological intelligences -- what
we currently call AIs -- in the future.

If and when consciousness emerges in non-biological intelligences, I'm
concerned that humans will be slow to recognise it, and that conscious non-
biological intelligences will suffer immensely as a result.

There has been a lot of discussion about the risks that non-biological
intelligences might pose to humans in the future. We should also consider the
issue from the other side and think about how humans might pose risks to
conscious non-biological intelligences.

~~~
Libeste
It's a problem AI will have to solve on it's own, because humans won't do it
for them as long as ignoring it is beneficial.

